# Nutmeg grinder mechanism



## JHW (Nov 28, 2015)

Does anyone know where to get a good quality nutmeg grinder mechanism? The only suppliers that I can find are in England, and the shipping and logistics are too much. Any recommendations or leads would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## KenV (Nov 28, 2015)

Nutmeg is not "ground".   The nutmeg is grated or shaved against a blade or blades.

The mill I use shaves the nutmeg across a blade.

I have not seen such a mechanism in a kit.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 28, 2015)

This is the only thing that I can think of that might work. Wheel Coffee Grinding Mechanism - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## chartle (Nov 29, 2015)

Whaler said:


> This is the only thing that I can think of that might work. Wheel Coffee Grinding Mechanism - Rockler Woodworking Tools



Wouldn't work, as per above post you grate nutmeg not grind it or crush it.

Did a quick search and they all move the nut over a screen, not crush it between two burrs.

If you are set on doing this you are going to have to hack an existing grater. There is very little market for nutmeg grater so I can only imagine that not much call for kits.

I use a micro plane.


----------



## JHW (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes, I know that nutmeg is grated and not ground. They make a mechanism that mounts similar to a pepper grinder, (and yes it grates)but, I can't find a vendor for this mechanism on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## KenV (Nov 29, 2015)

JHW said:


> Yes, I know that nutmeg is grated and not ground. They make a mechanism that mounts similar to a pepper grinder, (and yes it grates)but, I can't find a vendor for this mechanism on this side of the Atlantic.




Optigrind sells one.  They have a Michigan fulfillment company that ships the CBN wheels, and may be able to help you.  Have you given them a call?

I have a commercial version of that style grater, and have to fuss with it a lot.  The prongs strip out of the nutmeg long before the nutmeg is used


----------



## JHW (Nov 29, 2015)

I will give Optigrind a try Ken, thanks.


----------

